# New Maxant 3100P



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

http://i780.photobucket.com/albums/yy87/mmmooretx/20130903_174232_zpscf39017e.jpg


Very happy but surprised at no Maxant logo/sticker. The internal basket now has stampings instead of the bent wire in the past. Well pleased with the construction, but did add locking 3" wheels. I will give it a test run VERY soon!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

In the mail!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I purchased one in July...it is still in the box but will check for a logo.
Please let me know if the locking wheels are enough to keep it stable and in place when extracting.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

WBVC said:


> I purchased one in July...it is still in the box but will check for a logo.
> Please let me know if the locking wheels are enough to keep it stable and in place when extracting.


Will do WBVC, I hope to get a chance to crank it up this weekend. I think I have 3-5 supers worth of full frames to check it out with. I have been holding off waiting for my new toy... The wheels each has a locking lever, a little more but made sense to me. I think the wheels, 3/8" thread stock (expanding the hole in the feet was minimal work). All together 3 wheels, 3 locking washers, and three nuts was right at $20 so not a bad hit price wise. Stability, news at 11....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice. I bet that sucker is gonna move around on yeah even if the wheels are locked. Have fun.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

If that works I will try and get my daughter to do the modification for me..attaching the feet is about my level of fixing things up I wondered about putting a cement block up against leg.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

WBVC said:


> If that works I will try and get my daughter to do the modification for me..attaching the feet is about my level of fixing things up I wondered about putting a cement block up against leg.


Since I am in a neighborhood and will extract inside my tile entrance is the best spot. However I did not want to mess up my tile entrance....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's a good idea. I'll bet it works for you and your situation. Hope I didn't seem to rain on your parade.


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

mmmooretx said:


> View attachment 7623
> 
> http://i780.photobucket.com/albums/yy87/mmmooretx/20130903_174232_zpscf39017e.jpg
> 
> ...


mmmooretx...i am just a novice backyard beek..i have this extractor and have used it for two seasons so far..its great..but if you mount the extractor to a board large enough to fit the extractor and the pail, bungee the pail to the extractor legs and put the casters on the board the extractor and pail will move together..i never lock my casters and it has never walked anywhere..just start slow and then let her go..it just shimmies in place a bit. ive extracted a total of 460lbs of honey trouble free...sorry i dont know how to attach a picture.


----------

